# What is a Rescue?



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

*What is a Rescue?*
We seem to banter the word “Rescue” around quite a bit here on SM. I think there may some confusion about what is and isn’t a rescue, so I did a bit of research.

Breed Rescues are groups of people that specialize in rescuing one breed of dog. They are especially knowledgeable about their chosen breed and care about their welfare. The dogs are often taken from public or private shelters. They may have been picked up as a stray by animal control or turned in by their owners. People give up their pets for many good and not so good reasons. Rescue also takes dogs directly from their owners when the owner can no longer keep the dog. When an owner dies, the family may turn the dog over to rescue for placement. There are many ways a dog may find his way into rescue.

Dogs that find their way to rescue are spayed or neutered before placement so they cannot be used for breeding purposes in the future. They are vetted, have dentals, vaccines, grooming and temperament evaluations. Sometimes serious medical issues are addressed. 

Rescue workers and Fosters try to find out as much as information as possible about a dog to help find him/her the perfect forever home. New potential owners are checked and home visits are completed to ensure the dog has the best possible chance of never finding its way to a shelter or rescue again.

If you choose a dog from a rescue organization you are truly saving a life and curtailing the profits of the BYB’s, puppy mills and brokers that make their money on the backs of dogs.

*What is NOT a rescue?* 

1. Buying from a Pet Store, even if the dog seems to be in terrible shape and you think it needs saving. 

2. Buying from a BYB that has sick or unwanted dogs. 

3. Finding an unwanted dog on Craigslist. 

4. If someone is making a profit, it is not a rescue.

Your kind-hearted gesture of purchasing a puppy is seen by the store or breeder as a demand for that breed. Without intending to do so, you’ve helped keep another commercial breeder, broker and pet store in business. If you want to help puppies and dogs, head to your local shelter or contact a non-profit rescue that has 501(c)3 status to adopt a dog in need.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you Pam for that explanation and definition.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Great post, Pam. Thanks!

Saving one dog by funding an unethical operation is a selfish act, not rescue. 'Rescuing' one dog shouldn't endanger many, many others. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Would adopting from a shelter be a rescue of sorts.I just call mine former shelter adoptees or adoptees... though I feel like they rescued me, not the other way around...Lol


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

michellerobison said:


> Would adopting from a shelter be a rescue of sorts.I just call mine former shelter adoptees or adoptees... though I feel like they rescued me, not the other way around...Lol


Of course adopting from shelters is rescuing. And I included that in my definition. When someone one profits from the "adoption" it isn't a rescue anymore. I think people sometimes confuse "saving" a dog from a bad situation as a rescue. But the better thing to do would be to get the dog into a rescue so it can be properly adopted.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, life does not present hard and fast definitions. Life and reality consist of ambiguities. Laws often look at not simply the action, but the intent of the action. 

To make the point. By your definition, the Aspen Animal Shelter is not a rescue. They take in homeless dogs from Aspen, give them medical care, spay and neuter, and adopt them out to loving homes. They are a FOR profit, self sustaining organization. They do have a friends organization that is a non-profit, but the shelter is a for profit and very loving rescue. They are also a non-kill shelter and probably could not be if they were not for profit. On the other hand , the Denver municipal shelter is a high kill shelter that is a non-profit. They also have pit row - where the dogs that look like pit bulls are kept waiting to be executed. Looking like a pitty is a death sentence in Denver. Who knows if they use the money from adoptions of non-pitties to pay for the executions of pitties. Is adopting non-pitties from them rescuing knowing what else they do? Certainly it is saving a dog, but does it sacrifice another. I'm I saying adopting from a high kill shelter is not rescuing a dog. Of course not. Would I feel better adopting from the Aspen shelter knowing the money goes to help more dogs, of course. But what I am ultimately saying is that the world is a complex place.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Of course adopting from shelters is rescuing. And I included that in my definition. When someone one profits from the "adoption" it isn't a rescue anymore.* I think people sometimes confuse "saving" a dog from a bad situation as a rescue. But the better thing to do would be to get the dog into a rescue so it can be properly adopted.*




Explain to me the difference. If I understand you right, if I see a dog in a bad situation, instead of rescuing myself, I should first get the dog into a rescue. And then adopt the dog from the rescue. *That way it will be considered as a rescue*. As I see it, if I get him out of a bad situation, my cost is zero. After putting him with a rescue group and then wanting to adopt him, I will have to pay adoption fees and I am not even sure they will give the dog to me. When I take him out of the bad situation, I don't expect anybody else to pick up the vet bills.

Frankly, I think we should not play with words. I agree with "wkomorow" : _Life and reality consist of ambiguities. Laws often look at not simply the action, but the intent of the action. 
_


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> [/B]
> 
> Explain to me the difference. If I understand you right, if I see a dog in a bad situation, instead of rescuing myself, I should first get the dog into a rescue. And then adopt the dog from the rescue. *That way it will be considered as a rescue*. As I see it, if I get him out of a bad situation, my cost is zero. After putting him with a rescue group and then wanting to adopt him, I will have to pay adoption fees and I am not even sure they will give the dog to me. When I take him out of the bad situation, I don't expect anybody else to pick up the vet bills.
> 
> ...


I think Pam was referring to people who buy dogs from a pet store or BYB and call it a "rescue" just because they think they have "saved" the dog from a potentially bad situation.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

MalteseJane said:


> [/B]
> 
> Explain to me the difference. If I understand you right, if I see a dog in a bad situation, instead of rescuing myself, I should first get the dog into a rescue. And then adopt the dog from the rescue. *That way it will be considered as a rescue*. As I see it, if I get him out of a bad situation, my cost is zero. After putting him with a rescue group and then wanting to adopt him, I will have to pay adoption fees and I am not even sure they will give the dog to me. When I take him out of the bad situation, I don't expect anybody else to pick up the vet bills.
> 
> ...


I think Pam was referring to people who buy dogs from a pet store or BYB and call it a "rescue" just because they think they have "saved" the dog from a potentially bad situation. The difference is that when a dog is given to a rescue, the BYB or pet store, etc are not making money. If you receive a FREE dog from a BYB or pet store, that's a different situation.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Unfortunately, life does not present hard and fast definitions. Life and reality consist of ambiguities. Laws often look at not simply the action, but the intent of the action.
> 
> To make the point. By your definition, the Aspen Animal Shelter is not a rescue. They take in homeless dogs from Aspen, give them medical care, spay and neuter, and adopt them out to loving homes. They are a FOR profit, self sustaining organization. They do have a friends organization that is a non-profit, but the shelter is a for profit and very loving rescue. They are also a non-kill shelter and probably could not be if they were not for profit. On the other hand , the Denver municipal shelter is a high kill shelter that is a non-profit. They also have pit row - where the dogs that look like pit bulls are kept waiting to be executed. Looking like a pitty is a death sentence in Denver. Who knows if they use the money from adoptions of non-pitties to pay for the executions of pitties. Is adopting non-pitties from them rescuing knowing what else they do? Certainly it is saving a dog, but does it sacrifice another. I'm I saying adopting from a high kill shelter is not rescuing a dog. Of course not. Would I feel better adopting from the Aspen shelter knowing the money goes to help more dogs, of course. But what I am ultimately saying is that the world is a complex place.


You said it so well, Walter. Life is complicated. Not every moral can stand in every situation. 

I know that some people stand the moral high ground, but I do think that there are some situations in which one is motivated to save a puppy...even if they have to put money in the hands of a bad breeder. I stand for never paying a greedy person, but I refuse to condemn wanting to save a life. I'm just flexible about it. Flexible and forgiving. After all, good people really believe they are saving a life...and in fact they are....even if the rotten breeder has $200 in her pocket. Life just isn't black and white...it is gray, and pink, and yellow and turquoise and purple. If we make mistakes out of love, well ....

All the same I totally stand for supporting reputable breeders or rescue.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, there are many ambiguities in life. And there may be great organizations out there that are "for profit" (although I would love to know who is reaping the benefit of this.) What I object to are those that use dogs in a terrible way to profit personally. I think we can pick away at this all day and find fault and exceptions to the rule. But the bottom line is this...if you pay someone that is breeding dogs for profit you are part of the problem and not part of the solution.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> Yes, there are many ambiguities in life. And there may be great organizations out there that are "for profit" (although I would love to know who is reaping the benefit of this.) What I object to are those that use dogs in a terrible way to profit personally. I think we can pick away at this all day and find fault and exceptions to the rule. But the bottom line is this...if you pay someone that is breeding dogs for profit you are part of the problem and not part of the solution.


I agree. But change is hard and a long time in coming. I just hope we won't condemn those that who mean well, but don't live up to the standard...that's all. My son's girlfriend found a dog in a pet store and bought it. It comes with health and behavioral issues. But I am not about to rebuke a person I love for a bad choice. They all love that dog. I am just not all that clear on drawing lines...Oh, I guess I do draw lines on some issues, I am just more flexible on this subject, because it is really kind of new...in relation to longer term social issues. 

All we can do is the best we know at the time, and to try to gently persuade others to do what we have learned to be a good course. That is what you do, Pam, you work to teach and persuade others to do what you have learned to be the best avenue. I commend you on that. Never give up. Never give up, but neither become disappointed when progress isn't as fast as you expect. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> [/B]
> 
> Explain to me the difference. If I understand you right,* if I see a dog in a bad situation, instead of rescuing myself, I should first get the dog into a rescue.* And then adopt the dog from the rescue. *That way it will be considered as a rescue*. As I see it, if I get him out of a bad situation, my cost is zero. After putting him with a rescue group and then wanting to adopt him, I will have to pay adoption fees and I am not even sure they will give the dog to me. When I take him out of the bad situation, I don't expect anybody else to pick up the vet bills.
> 
> ...


Actually yes I am Janine. If you "rescuing" the dog involves paying someone for that "rescue." I would much prefer that you help that person see their way to surrendering the dog to rescue and ultimate adoption. If you are rescuing the dog and_ no _money is changing hands to the person that bred the dog or is standing to personally profit from it then I think it's OK. And, yes I also believe in taking the higher moral ground.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with your definition of a rescue, Pam. I hate it when people say they "rescued" their dog and really, they just got it off of Craigslist or from a friend who didn't want it.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Call it what you want, if you fund an unethical operation, many more dogs will end up in that same exact position. 

Sylvia, BYBs and pet mills make $$$$ because people like us choose to look the other way. Because hey, it's a loved one who did this. We let one time go. Two times. And then it's that $200 x many times. It adds up. 

If we don't draw the line, this is never going to end. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Call it what you want, if you fund an unethical operation, many more dogs will end up in that same exact position.
> 
> Sylvia, BYBs and pet mills make $$$$ because people like us choose to look the other way. Because hey, it's a loved one who did this. We let one time go. Two times. And then it's that $200 x many times. It adds up.
> 
> ...


I know this is the truth. I agree. I am just torn. But, the truth is, the only way to stop this abuse is to stand firm. This is so hard, but I stand firm on the effort, but I still will not condemn loved ones for a mistake...that's where the ambiguity comes in for me.But we do stand up to say that if one doesn't know better....right?


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I know this is the truth. I agree. I am just torn. But, the truth is, the only way to stop this abuse is to stand firm. This is so hard, but I stand firm on the effort, but I still will not condemn loved ones for a mistake...that's where the ambiguity comes in for me.But we do stand up to say that if one doesn't know better....right?


I think my stand on this is to atleast not condemn and defend the action. If my sister does this, it's not like I will never talk to her again. But I WILL condemn her decision and will never tell her what she did was right or logical or justified. Me and her will just have to agree to disagree on something like this. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

